# How do people survive the $2,500 Uber deductible?



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

That's insanely high. I drive a liability only Toyota Camry that's older. Imagine if you have to spit out $2,500 everytime you got rear ended and your car damaged.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> That's insanely high. I drive a liability only Toyota Camry that's older. Imagine if you have to spit out $2,500 everytime you got rear ended and your car damaged.


You can usually negotiate repairs for less than the $2500 deductible. Especially if you're willing to go hunt for parts. A reliably-running junker is ideal for rideshare.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Don't be at fault so the other drivers insurance has to pay.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Don't be at fault so the other drivers insurance has to pay.


Yes this is ideal...

Let me explain the insurance situation If you are at fault .







First of all if the damage is less than $2,500 they won't cut you a check for 1c.

You simply pay the actual cost of the repair up to $2,500 out of pocket. If the car is leased or purchase deal just don't file a claim, all you have to do is get the car fixed before you turn in the lease, or the car gets repoed...
Not the worst situation to be in,
Get the parts from a junk yard and half ass it. Really shouldn't do it on a lease but oh well. A junk yard bumper will be way cheaper than a new bumper from a body shop.

If there's any possible way to repair it yourself for less than $2,500 do it without filing a claim with your insurance. If it's close to $2,500 or even a little over it can even save money by not filing a claim and not increasing your insurance. For instance if the estimate is for $3,000 you might be able to get the fix done with junkyard parts for $1,280 and insurance doesn't necessarily go up.




If the damage is over $2,500, There's 3 ways this will go, depending on who owns the car.


1. It's a lease
2. Your making monthly payments.
3. You own the car 100%

1.
If the car is a lease you're just screwed. You have to pay $2,500 to whomever they decide to send your car to for repairs. No ands ifs or buts. If you can't cover the $2,500 you're.. well it's really bad.

If the car is totaled the bank will get a check for $X.00 and you'll owe the bank a crap load of money. Whether gap insurance will cover you during uber is debatable, It's a really bad situation to be in. If you're over the alloted mileage on the lease you owe that as well. I can't think of a worse situation to be in. God only know how much you'll owe.

2. if you're making monthly payments your still pretty screwed, the bank will demand the car be put back 100% at only their approved repair centers. Same as number one except the odds of getting sued are _lower_. 

Your mechanic (approved by the bank) can theoretically work with you on the deductible. They can slap a mechanic's lien of the vehicle and finance your deductible. It isn't free and will cost more in the long run.

If the car is totaled you could end up owing the difference between what the insurance pays and what the bank says you owe for the car. Not fun. If you have built up less equity than the amount of depreciation you could still end up owing money.


3. You own the car outright.
You get a check to repair the car in whatever way you see fit, or not. So if your bumper and driver's side door and damaged you can go to Pull-A-part or similar junk yard and find the right body parts to fix your car. It's completely legal to do and as long as you're insurance hasn't declared your car a total loss.

Basically you'd get a check for dealer repair costs minus $2,500 and you can spend it however you wish.

If the car is totaled you simply get a check for the actual cash value minus $2,500.

So if your car is worth $7,500 you get a check for $5,000.



Some interesting ways to save money on the repairs.

1. Get a check a for dealership rates and buy junkyard parts and fix it yourself.

2. Cash your repair check, sell your car as is, and use both as downpayment on a new(er) vehicle. If you're car is particularly worthless but not totaled it's a smart move.

3. Don't repair the car and drive uber eats until the wheels off.


Oh and special notes if the car is worth less than $2,500.

If that's the case just don't get the car fixed. Just sell it as is to a junk yard.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> Imagine if you have to spit out $2,500 everytime you got rear ended


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> That's insanely high. I drive a liability only Toyota Camry that's older. Imagine if you have to spit out $2,500 everytime you got rear ended and your car damaged.


If you have liability only you don’t have to worry about the deductible because you’re getting $0 from them anyway!


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

it happened to me. Its why Uber ended xchange leasing because it was so predatory. And they have so many lawsuits its not funny. I got out of it because there was faulty breaks in the car that wouldnt stop the car and made me skid. But there was a whole bunch of people calling saying I owed them money. I finally talked to someone at Uber and set in the car inspection that the breaks where at fault and they backed off. Did it ruin my credit. Not really. i always tell people dont drive a new car to drive rideshare. It doesnt pay enough for that car and they dont pay for maintenence of the vehicle


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

I hit a deer a few years ago during a Lyft ride. Damage was barely visible but they suspended my vehicle immediately. I have a rideshare rider on my auto policy and my insurance paid the $3,750 less my policy deductible.

Side note: I got that car back on my Lyft account a few days later by deleting it from my account and then calling support and telling them I was having trouble adding a second vehicle.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> I hit a deer a few years ago during a Lyft ride. Damage was barely visible but they suspended my vehicle immediately. I have a rideshare rider on my auto policy and my insurance paid the $3,750 less my policy deductible.
> 
> Side note: I got that car back on my Lyft account a few days later by deleting it from my account and then calling support and telling them I was having trouble adding a second vehicle.


Ahh, the ol' "_*convincing support that your issue is actually another issue to get them to do something they shouldn't*" _ploy.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Damage was barely visible but they suspended my vehicle immediately.


This is why you (the generic "you" not you specifically) should take pictures of your undamaged car today.

Then if you get into an accident or have some damage and get reported, just send Rovil the pictures of the undamaged car and a "what damage?" email.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

New2This said:


> This is why you (the generic "you" not you specifically) should take pictures of your undamaged car today.
> 
> Then if you get into an accident or have some damage and get reported, just send Rovil the pictures of the undamaged car and a "what damage?" email.


To add to this, take many pictures from multiple angles. Move the vehicle to a second location and take all the same pictures again so you have a different background. I wrote this up in the past. 

Front of vehicle up close showing entire front and one from a distance.
Back of vehicle up close showing entire rear and one from a distance.
Front driver side corner, up close catching the entire front bumper and the entire driver side and one from a distance.
Repeat above for each corner.

Like I suggested above, move the vehicle to a second location and repeat all the pictures. Save the pictures on a computer and go into the properties and remove the dates and GPS locations.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Dont file w uber if you dont have to
If theres no injury or damage there is no claim
A huge can of worms is opened if you
or the pax claims an injury
Your rideshare insurance will then pay the claim
for your comprehensive policy 
assuming you are covered
(You are insane if you dont have full coverage)
The deductable will be charged to the
other person if they are at fault
If you are at fault or they are uninsured
You eat the deductable as a part of 
the cost of driving...


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

When did they raise the deductible from 1000 to 2500?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

OldBay said:


> When did they raise the deductible from 1000 to 2500?


its alway been 2500 dollars


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> its alway been 2500 dollars


My recollection was that Lyft was always $2500 but Uber was $1000 7 or 8 years ago. They upped their deductible a few years ago, not sure when.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OldBay said:


> When did they raise the deductible from 1000 to 2500?


A while back.

Usually it's Lyft copying Uber.

For once Uber copied Lyft.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

58756 said:


> That's insanely high. I drive a liability only Toyota Camry that's older. Imagine if you have to spit out $2,500 everytime you got rear ended and your car damaged.


That's easy to deal with.
By getting a decent job with an employer that treats you with respect and pays you what you're worth.

Deal with my employer: They pay my insurance, and they pay my fuel. In return, I use my truck for their business on occasion. By that I mean, probably six or eight times a month. I also sometimes allow a fellow employee to use the truck for company business during regular hours.
I have a company gas credit card, and my insurance is billed directly to the company.
I negotiated that when I took the job. 
And it was, "either that ... or I don't drive my personal vehicle on company business."

NObody cares as much about your money as you do.
And, if you don't respect your time and money - nobody else will either.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> That's easy to deal with.
> By getting a decent job with an employer that treats you with respect and pays you what you're worth.
> 
> Deal with my employer: They pay my insurance, and they pay my fuel. In return, I use my truck for their business on occasion. By that I mean, probably six or eight times a month. I also sometimes allow a fellow employee to use the truck for company business during regular hours.
> ...


You're replying to the account FKA @Ozzyoz. 

He's now Ozzynubis AKA @Anubis 

Try to keep up 🤷‍♂️


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> You're replying to the account FKA @Ozzyoz.
> 
> He's now Ozzynubis AKA @Anubis
> 
> Try to keep up 🤷‍♂️


I need to get a schematic score card.
Did Ozz get booted?
Too many voodoo curses?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I need to get a schematic score card.
> Did Ozz get booted?
> Too many voodoo curses?


What else? 

Cocaine and hookers.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> You're replying to the account FKA @Ozzyoz.
> 
> He's now Ozzynubis AKA @Anubis
> 
> Try to keep up 🤷‍♂️


Huh?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Huh?


@UberBastid was replying to your old account:



58756 said:


> That's insanely high. I drive a liability only Toyota Camry that's older. Imagine if you have to spit out $2,500 everytime you got rear ended and your car damaged.


I was telling him you're now using this account


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> @UberBastid was replying to your old account:
> 
> 
> 
> I was telling him you're now using this account


Ohhh ok. Hush it's meant to anonymize. Don't mention me


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Anubis said:


> Ohhh ok. Hush it's meant to anonymize. Don't mention me


How long until you ask them to deactivate this account? @Uberyouber and I have a bet going.

I thought you were quitting UPNet anyway?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> How long until you ask them to deactivate this account? @Uberyouber and I have a bet going.
> 
> I thought you were quitting UPNet anyway?


I never said I was quitting UPnet and again fyi i didn't ask them to deactivate it. Rohit mistakenly did


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

OldBay said:


> When did they raise the deductible from 1000 to 2500?


At least after October 2020, got in an accident and it was $1000 then


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/#:~:text=There%20is%20a%20%242%2C500%20deductible,subject%20to%20a%20%241%2C000%20deductible


.


Contingent comprehensive and collision³
Up to actual cash value of car with a $2,500 deductible 


May apply to damage to your vehicle as long as you have personal insurance that includes comprehensive and collision coverage for that vehicle to cover you while you’re not using the Driver app. _*The $2,500 deductible amount is effective 3/1/2021*_. Certain vehicles offered through the Vehicle Marketplace are subject to a $1,000 deductible.

so Looks like the 2,500 deductible was put in place 3/1/2021.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/insurance/#:~:text=There%20is%20a%20%242%2C500%20deductible,subject%20to%20a%20%241%2C000%20deductible
> 
> 
> .
> ...


I don't think most drivers can afford to spit that out. Goes to show Uber insurance industry is shaky.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

They can afford it until they have their first at fault accident. Then uber doesn't want them around anymore anyway.

#NoProblem


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yes.
I was replying to the post. Not the poster.

Holey shit. I am NOT high enough.
MOM, PACK THE BONG.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

At least my rideshare endorsement brings that $2500 down to $500.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

58756 OzzyOzz Anubis said:


> That's insanely high. I drive a liability only Toyota Camry that's older. Imagine if you have to spit out $2,500 everytime you got rear ended and your car damaged.


Ummmmmm.... if you drive with liability insurance only... you will pay for ALL of your own repairs in a collision as opposed to only $2500 (or $500 or $1000 if you have the right rideshare insurance)


----------

